# Black Tunnel ideas?



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

HALLOWEEN 2010 PARTYYYY 

So this year I want to do something that I need your help with figuring out. Want to do a black tunnel that the guests have to walk thru to get inside the house from the garage to the back door and porch. From the garage door to the back door is about 10 feet and theres 7 small concrete steps. Thought to use black plastic but how would I keep it up and frame the shape of the tunnel? Ideas yes???? :biggrinvil:


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Not to be a downer but my first thought is those concrete steps. 

Are they the type that sit on the ground or are they recessed? Do they go up or down? Is there the possibility of tripping on/up/down them?

Steps or stairs are possibly a severe safety hazard, even in the most well lit haunts, especially when the hauntees are distracted by other scary items. I would look rather closely at averting the injury possibility before I proceed.

Can they be removed or covered for the duration of the haunt?

Other than that, how about an easy to assemble pvc frame to hold up the black plastic tunnel? So many ideas to put in the tunnel as well. Thread from the top, fishing line or trimmer string from the sides, black light and dots, faces, lines, words, etc in florescent paint, semi-transparent windows cut in the sides with scary stuff on the outside (actors, static props, pictures, etc...), scary sounds, a big fan blowing on the outside and sounds of extreeme winds or storms, sprinkler making raindrops, etc, etc, etc....

Good luck and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I use a 2x3 wood frame and then staple the plastic to the wood. 

Definitely take daBoohouse's advice and make sure those steps are safe. And if they HAVE to take stairs, then don't do any scares while they are on them.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

for the steps if you can, lay down some ply wood over them to make a ramp... just a though.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

daBOOhouse- Yeah, thought about that. The steps are in the ground going up and only about 2 inches high........but then theres 7 steeper wooden steps that I failed to mention lol. Also was going to have at least a little light on each stair. And its going to be mostly friends that have been at my house a million times so they're aware the steps are there. Hmmm my dad just gave the idea to outline the steps in glow in the dark paint. Thanks for the ideas 

jsteel82- Ah thanks for the ramp idea 

Heres some pics of the area to get a better idea:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

A Pretty simple and cheap solution is to use 1/2" PVC as Hoops. To anchor them just use 12" secions of ductile iron or steel pipes driven into the ground that are a little bigger than the PVC. Clean out the iron or steel pipes with a mason bit after driving them down in the ground with a hammer (And a piece of wood wood for a buffer to prevent distortion). Then slide the PVC into them forming a hoop. I've done hoop tunnels for halloween. Pond coverings and a few other applications like this. It's quick, Cheap and very fast. If you are supporting heavy cloth you can add "T"s to the hoops to connect them therefore giving them more strength. You can take it a step further by using hot glue to form sleeves in your cloth to slide your hoop covering into for quick and easy and FAST setups each year. I can describe this better if you like.

It looks like you have the room to do this if you use longer sections of PVC over your stair sections


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet thanks


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I use glow sticks on our unlit porch steps (the very thin cheap ones for bracelets..15 for $1 at Target) . I tape them right underneath the lip of the steps. You don't have a lip. so you can use wide clear packing tape to adhere them to the front upper face of each stair. I also tape or wire a big reg sized glow stick underneath each hand rail,cuz the minute you are not sure of where to put your feet, you wanna grab a hand rail. Keep in mind winds are a prob at end of October... u wanna make sure your walls will not fall down or become a big, inflated sail and blow away. I woudl NOT cover the 1st set of stairs, but cover the porch so you cant see if someone in up there. You can get king flat bedsheets for 25cents at yardsales.. dye them...


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome thanks never thought of the glow stick idea


----------

